# And maybe refined



## TraductoraPobleSec

Torno a fer-vos una pregunta.

Ja tinc la frase traduïda (no us dic com ); però no m'anirien malament els vostres suggeriments pel que fa a "maybe refined black"...

_Voilà_ la "perla" en original (no us espanteu, perquè és per posar-se a plorar...): 

*The educated and maybe refined black, be he preacher, teacher, lawyer, or doctor, does not receive social recognition from the corresponding classes of white, and would encounter resentment were he to claim it.*


----------



## ajohan

The first thing to remember is that maybe+ADJ+NOUN does not usually work in English - the Afrikaans were not native speakers so don't worry if it sounds weird as well as abhorent. What about "el negre culte i a vegades refinat"? O 'occasionalment' en lloc de 'a vegades'.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo hi havia posat...

"i fins i tot sofisticat"...

Què en penseu?

Merci, Ajohan, com sempre! You're a wonder!


----------



## Tige

Un altra possibilitat: "El negre amb cultura i fins i tot amb refinament..."
Sí que és una perla, sí...


----------



## Tige

M'has guanyat TPS!!! (No havia vist la teva resposta!!)


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Genial, Tige: jo ja tenia la traducció feta i mig decidida, però us volia "sondejar" perquè igualment no les tenia totes. 

Una tranquil·litat saber que tu també hi posaries un "fins i tot".

Merci i bona nit!


----------



## ajohan

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo hi havia posat...
> 
> "i fins i tot sofisticat"...
> 
> Què en penseu?
> 
> Merci, Ajohan, com sempre! You're a wonder!


 
De res. "i fins i tot sofisticat" em sembla perfecte amb el to que volen donar, com si fos quasi impossible.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ajohan said:


> De res. "i fins i tot sofisticat" em sembla perfecte amb el to que volen donar, com si fos quasi impossible.


 
Good! I'm glad you like it!

Gràcies, Ajohan!


----------

